# pest control help!



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to be doing some pest control around my dad's house. there is either a mink or a weasle that killed all of my neighbors chickens, and there is a skunk running around. what should I use to bait them in?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

most likely a weasle killed the chickens. to catch the mink use a fresh mouse carcase. for the weasle bait it with a chicken head from one of the dead chickens. id just shoot the skunk there's less of a chance of getting sprayed
:sniper:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the info, but the chickens are.......disposed of, so I don't have acces to the heads. is there anything else i could use?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

maybe chicken liver or some cheap store bought chicken pieces
:sniper:


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

any animal that is fresh and bloody will attract a weasle if it's legal where your at you could shoot a squirrel or some other small animal like rabbit


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

probalay the only thing i know they eat is chickens
:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

What kind of traps are you using?

Another thing you could do is find out where they're getting in at and blind set it.

For the skunk- anything that smells should get him


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to use live traps, probably havaharts.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like you might need a weasel box trap. make a little wooden box with a hole and put a rat trap inside it. Chuck some liver in there and no more weasel. Have you ever thought that maybe it was a fox, too? We used to have problems with fox's getting at my grandpas chickens all the time, a .22 to his head fixed that problem, though.


----------

